# Strongman event training.. I hate the 160kg shield with a passion.



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)




----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Getting fast with that shield mate!


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Whoa! Strong mate, very good


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

ur abit of a brute mate what is your training split like?

are you close to the 105? limit you are pretty cut too. whats ur height?


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

looking good with that shield m8t


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

That axle/thick bar lift was king brilliant!


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Thank you very much, my bodyweight is about 98kg at the moment. I'm trying to fill myself out to a full 105 over the next year, I started off training events on a sunday. I have more of my own strongman kit now, so I can train some of the events during the week. i tend to farmers or yoke on leg or back day, I will go light if I feel tired. I tend to go by feel, some days I feel ruined & keep everything really light. I train judo once a week to keep my cardio & general fitness up, people tend to think I'm nuts when I say that but judo keeps my muscles loose & relaxed. If you stiffen up in judo, you will get launched!!! I like to train my deadlifts every 7-10 days, I try to squat everyweek. Crazy as it sounds, I do a lot of heavy pressing on sunday's down at our strongman yard, then the day after I bench press. This has brought my bench up, I did struggle at first but it works for me now. I like to squat one, maybe twice a week depends on my energy levels. For assistance exercises, I tend to do a lot of front squats to help my stones, high bar squats, pause squats, box squats, squats with chains, board deadlifts from 14, 16 & 18 inches. Deficit deadlifts, stiff legged pulls, tons of plyo's sometimes with a weighted vest or ankle weights, kettlebell training for my posterior chain & I find it helps with my sciatica, tons and tons of rows to help my bench, lots of tricep work, incline chest work & the list goes on.................


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

chris jenkins said:


> Thank you very much, my bodyweight is about 98kg at the moment. I'm trying to fill myself out to a full 105 over the next year, I started off training events on a sunday. I have more of my own strongman kit now, so I can train some of the events during the week. i tend to farmers or yoke on leg or back day, I will go light if I feel tired. I tend to go by feel, some days I feel ruined & keep everything really light. I train judo once a week to keep my cardio & general fitness up, people tend to think I'm nuts when I say that but judo keeps my muscles loose & relaxed. If you stiffen up in judo, you will get launched!!! I like to train my deadlifts every 7-10 days, I try to squat everyweek. Crazy as it sounds, I do a lot of heavy pressing on sunday's down at our strongman yard, then the day after I bench press. This has brought my bench up, I did struggle at first but it works for me now. I like to squat one, maybe twice a week depends on my energy levels. For assistance exercises, I tend to do a lot of front squats to help my stones, high bar squats, pause squats, box squats, squats with chains, board deadlifts from 14, 16 & 18 inches. Deficit deadlifts, stiff legged pulls, tons of plyo's sometimes with a weighted vest or ankle weights, kettlebell training for my posterior chain & I find it helps with my sciatica, tons and tons of rows to help my bench, lots of tricep work, incline chest work & the list goes on.................


how do you get 2 eat in this time lol


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

i would LOVE to have that sort of training supplied to me and it looks like you have a good bunch of guys around you to keep eachother motivated


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

chris jenkins said:


> Thank you very much, my bodyweight is about 98kg at the moment. I'm trying to fill myself out to a full 105 over the next year, I started off training events on a sunday. I have more of my own strongman kit now, so I can train some of the events during the week. i tend to farmers or yoke on leg or back day, I will go light if I feel tired. I tend to go by feel, some days I feel ruined & keep everything really light. I train judo once a week to keep my cardio & general fitness up, people tend to think I'm nuts when I say that but judo keeps my muscles loose & relaxed. If you stiffen up in judo, you will get launched!!! I like to train my deadlifts every 7-10 days, I try to squat everyweek. Crazy as it sounds, I do a lot of heavy pressing on sunday's down at our strongman yard, then the day after I bench press. This has brought my bench up, I did struggle at first but it works for me now. I like to squat one, maybe twice a week depends on my energy levels. For assistance exercises, I tend to do a lot of front squats to help my stones, high bar squats, pause squats, box squats, squats with chains, board deadlifts from 14, 16 & 18 inches. Deficit deadlifts, stiff legged pulls, tons of plyo's sometimes with a weighted vest or ankle weights, kettlebell training for my posterior chain & I find it helps with my sciatica, tons and tons of rows to help my bench, lots of tricep work, incline chest work & the list goes on.................


Cheers mate, your 350 dead was another monster lift. You could put on another stone, do you not think that would help you in the big lifts? The extra weight might slow you down though...

What sort of plyo work do you do? I am always interested in seeing other SM straining as I have a fair bit of kit to play with now myself and it is alot of fun.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

We do motivate each other Shane, goes a long way when you have to get up early on a sunday morning. It's hard to get my ass in gear at the best of times. Great atmosphere when there is a bunch of us together. Why dont you get some kit and look for a lock up or yard near you. If you have the kit you will soon have some lads interested in giving it a bash!!!

Cheers SteamRod, I'm getting there slowly. I would like to be nice and full at 105kg, the 350kg was a grinder at the bottom  For plyo's I follow a lot of Jonathan Chaimberg's ideas, he's Georges St Pierre's strength & conditioning coach. I like to hit box jumps, plyo push ups, anything and everything. I have got my hands on some hurdles now, so I'm slowly getting used to them.


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

What you think is the ultimate exercise for strongman mate, clean and press maybe?


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

There are so many different events, hard to pick one. You can have somebody who is very strong with static lifts and you can have somebody that is very strong on the events, functional strength is very different to lifting a weight using an olympic bar. As for gym lifts, I would say deadlifts as most events require a strong back & grip.


----------

